
States Consider Delays to July Bar Exam in Response to Virus - Kaibeezy
https://news.bloomberglaw.com/us-law-week/states-consider-delays-to-july-bar-exam-in-response-to-virus
======
Kaibeezy
It's a very tricky scheduling problem with a lot of dependencies and
limitations. Essay exams kind of have to happen at the same time, because it's
so easy to say "hey, there's a 5th Amendment question on there" and give
someone a huge advantage in last-minute studying.

The questions are hard to write, hard to calibrate, and take a massive effort
to grade consistently.

There are only so many venues that can accommodate thousands of simultaneous
exam takers, so rescheduling is a nightmare.

Remote proctoring can't scale to this. "AI" remote proctoring is a
surveillance, enforcement and due process horror.

